# Prop Issue???



## thp (Aug 31, 2010)

Please help, here’s the deal. I have a 2007 East Cape Gladesmen with a 2007 Honda 15 4stroke. It came with a SS Solas YA 9 ¼ x 11 prop. The boat with a 3 gallon gas tank, 2 men each weighing in at 155 +/- lbs, 4 fly rods, a Cliffs fly box, 2 lifejackets and a light gear bag tops out at 17 mph turning 4610 RPMs. The boat feels like it is dragging. We have put a Piranha composite prop 10 x 10.5 and saw the RPM increase to 4780 and top end speed jump to 19 mph. Next we put on a 10 x 9 Piranha composite and saw the RPMs increase to 5200 but top end speed fell back to the 16-17 mph range. 
The engine was recently serviced and carb is very clean, all oil changed, etc. Looks and runs like new.
All I care about is top end speed. Hole shot not an issue. Boat has tabs and eletric trim tilt on engine.
Is 17 MPH all she is going to get? What is anyone else seeing with a similar set up and cargo weight? Any suggestions to get speed up greatly appreciated. The boat feels slow and considering its shape (canoe) and weight (very light) I would think it would go a lot faster. 


BOAT IS INSANELY SWEET and will truly go where no other boat can. Absolutely love it.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Honestly, loaded down with the prop your running you are probably in the right range for having a 15. IMHO, if speed is the main concern, and you fish loaded most of the time, I would just go with a 25 2 stroke. The weight difference between the 4 stroke and a 25 2 stroke is going to be minimal. I have the same rig with a 25 and see high 20's with a full load. Around 30 solo...


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Thats 4 stroke is heavy, a 2 stroke would be better...but after hours is right, 18-20mph for two people with a 15hp is about right.


----------

